# Need help with Harry Ferguson tractor!



## lance hughes (Mar 10, 2019)

Ok guys I got this tractor from my dad. He says its a 1953 model, that in itself is not enough information while trying to find parts. I do know its gas. I have found #'s all over the tractor but no model. It has a badge above steering wheel on the dash( I included picture). Dont have much more to give but if someone knows where model # is stamped or where to look up serial #? I tried straight google search and didnt find any for sure hits. Thanks


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

At FENA you will find this:
www.fergusontractors.org/nfs/wp-content/uploads/serial-numbers/Ferguson-Tractor-SNs-1946-60.pdf

Model: TO-30
Year: 1954


----------

